# Implanon - Anyone have any experience with it??



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 20, 2008)

I just switched (today) my birth control from Ortho Tri Cyclen Lo pills to the Implanon implant. 

My boyfriend and I were looking for something more permanent, but my gyno said sterilization (tubal ligation) was not an option. She said I had to be under 200 lbs. 

She recommended the Depo Provera quarterly shots, or the Implanon. After reading the literature and discussing it with my doctor and boyfriend, I decided on the Implanon. My insurance covered it and I only paid a $15 co-pay. It remains inserted in my arm for 3 years. According to the literature, it is more effective than the Pill because it's a constant slow-release of hormone, as opposed to remembering to take the pill daily. 

Currently I pay $20-25 a month for pills, and the Implanon is $15 every three years. (no brainer as far as cost) I will be 45 years old next month, so assumedly I will be heading into menopause in the next five years, so I will have to have a second Implanon in three years, possibly a third three years after that. So the most this will cost is $30-45 over a 9 year period. (again, a no brainer)

My question to everyone is: has anyone used the Implanon? Were they happy with the results? Any complications? I was told there could be spotting and that my period will most likely stop after a length of time. Is that true? (please say yes! LOL)

Any information would be very helpful and appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 20, 2008)

Ya know a Vasectomy is permanent and quick and easy. Wayne had one years ago. Just sayin'.



Violet_Beauregard said:


> I just switched (today) my birth control from Ortho Tri Cyclen Lo pills to the Implanon implant.
> 
> My boyfriend and I were looking for something more permanent, but my gyno said sterilization (tubal ligation) was not an option. She said I had to be under 200 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 20, 2008)

Violet, we place Implanon fairly frequently. The up side is that it can be placed immediately postpartum and it provides immediate sterilization. The downside? The bleeding. Lots of our women seem to have daily uterine bleeding which, you can imagine, gets pretty old. Unfortunately, because of that we take out about half as many as we place.

Has anyone ever talked to you about the Mirena IUD? Oh and that whole "no tubal if you're over 200 pounds" is Bull pockey in my opinion. We routinely do tubals on big girls. I'm not sure why your doc wouldn't want to do it, other than that it's a bit more of a reach but still... to deny it to you? Rings false to me.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 20, 2008)

The boyfriend nixed that idea right away. LOL  
Good idea though Sandie... thank you! 



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Ya know a Vasectomy is permanent and quick and easy. Wayne had one years ago. Just sayin'.





She did mention the Mirena, but I didn't care for the idea of something like that inside of me. I can't explain it, but it bothered me. I don't think I'd be very comfortable know it was in there. I know that's probably stupid, but it's in my head. 

I really, *really* hope I don't have the daily bleeding. If I do, I will be tremendously disappointed. 

And yes, I was very annoyed that she wouldn't do the tubal. 

You said the Implanon provides immediate sterilization? I did ask my doc if I had to double protect for any length of time and she said no. I wasn't sure if it would be necessary for a week or so, but she said no. Is that a fact?

Thanks for the info Vickie. 




Miss Vickie said:


> Violet, we place Implanon fairly frequently. The up side is that it can be placed immediately postpartum and it provides immediate sterilization. The downside? The bleeding. Lots of our women seem to have daily uterine bleeding which, you can imagine, gets pretty old. Unfortunately, because of that we take out about half as many as we place.
> 
> Has anyone ever talked to you about the Mirena IUD? Oh and that whole "no tubal if you're over 200 pounds" is Bull pockey in my opinion. We routinely do tubals on big girls. I'm not sure why your doc wouldn't want to do it, other than that it's a bit more of a reach but still... to deny it to you? Rings false to me.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 20, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Ya know a Vasectomy is permanent and quick and easy. Wayne had one years ago. Just sayin'.


Yes, I did. Just about 15 years ago, in fact. I had it done on a Friday morning, spent a good part of the weekend lying on the couch with an ice pack in my "nether region", and was back at work on Monday morning. I had absolutely no side effects from the procedure.

The procedure was very simple. It was done in a urologist's office using local anesthesia - I was awake during the whole thing. Basically, he made a couple of small incisions in my scrotum, cut out about an inch of each vas deferin and crimped on some stainless steel caps to seal the ends.

I know a lot of guys would never consider a vasectomy, but it worked out very well for us.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Wayne... And the whole thing you described is exactly why he shot the idea down... LOL I know it would be incredibly simple, but he is just very opposed to the whole procedure. Perhaps I could convince him eventually, but for now... no.

Thanks again!! 




Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Yes, I did. Just about 15 years ago, in fact. I had it done on a Friday morning, spent a good part of the weekend lying on the couch with an ice pack in my "nether region", and was back at work on Monday morning. I had absolutely no side effects from the procedure.
> 
> The procedure was very simple. It was done in a urologist's office using local anesthesia - I was awake during the whole thing. Basically, he made a couple of small incisions in my scrotum, cut out about an inch of each vas deferin and crimped on some stainless steel caps to seal the ends.
> 
> I know a lot of guys would never consider a vasectomy, but it worked out very well for us.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 20, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Thanks Wayne... And the whole thing you described is exactly why he shot the idea down... LOL I know it would be incredibly simple, but he is just very opposed to the whole procedure. Perhaps I could convince him eventually, but for now... no.
> 
> Thanks again!!


One more thing about vasectomies - they are reversible.

Just a thought...


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 21, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I just switched (today) my birth control from Ortho Tri Cyclen Lo pills to the Implanon implant.
> 
> My boyfriend and I were looking for something more permanent, but my gyno said sterilization (tubal ligation) was not an option. She said I had to be under 200 lbs.
> 
> ...




thats bull Violet, get a diff doc...youre lucky, i am guessing it is the same as mirena, which if i want it, will cost me $500 (can you say crappy insurance)...regardless, i am all for a non surgical alternative if possible...but still, if you want a tubal, there are docs that will do it...(under 200, what a load of crap)


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 21, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Violet, we place Implanon fairly frequently. The up side is that it can be placed immediately postpartum and it provides immediate sterilization. The downside? The bleeding. Lots of our women seem to have daily uterine bleeding which, you can imagine, gets pretty old. Unfortunately, because of that we take out about half as many as we place.
> 
> Has anyone ever talked to you about the Mirena IUD? Oh and that whole "no tubal if you're over 200 pounds" is Bull pockey in my opinion. We routinely do tubals on big girls. I'm not sure why your doc wouldn't want to do it, other than that it's a bit more of a reach but still... to deny it to you? Rings false to me.




ha, i should have read on Ms Vickie, this is YOUR expertise area...but i couldnt resist throwing in my two cents...

*still grumbling* under 200 my ass....grrrr


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL The thing that annoyed me too was... I am only 235 lbs. If I have to be under 200, I'm pretty damn close, if you ask me. 

Thank you though... I'm glad I wasn't the only one that was peeved. LOL




SocialbFly said:


> thats bull Violet, get a diff doc...youre lucky, i am guessing it is the same as mirena, which if i want it, will cost me $500 (can you say crappy insurance)...regardless, i am all for a non surgical alternative if possible...but still, if you want a tubal, there are docs that will do it...(under 200, what a load of crap)





SocialbFly said:


> ha, i should have read on Ms Vickie, this is YOUR expertise area...but i couldnt resist throwing in my two cents...
> 
> *still grumbling* under 200 my ass....grrrr


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 21, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> One more thing about vasectomies - they are reversible.
> 
> Just a thought...



Um. I gotta chime in here.

No one should have surgical sterilization assuming that it can be reversed. Under certain circumstances, vasectomies can be reversed successfully with expensive microsurgery; however, it is a painful and expensive procedure, not covered by insurance companies, and only in some cases results in pregnancy, especially if the guy has been vasectomized for some time.

So while I'm a big proponent of vasectomies because I'm tired of women taking all the risk to avoid pregnancy, it's important for people to know that once they have that surgery, they should consider themselves unable to father children. Getting a vasectomy is an office procedure; reversing it requires general anesthesia and an extensive recovery time. And even then, it may not work.



SocialbFly said:


> thats bull Violet, get a diff doc...youre lucky, i am guessing it is the same as mirena, which if i want it, will cost me $500 (can you say crappy insurance)...regardless, i am all for a non surgical alternative if possible...but still, if you want a tubal, there are docs that will do it...(under 200, what a load of crap)



Di, the Implanon is the Norplant of the 2000's. It's a single "bar" that is implanted under the skin that prevents pregnancy. Unlike Norplant, there's only one matchstick like thing under your skin but it has many of the same hormonal problems that Norplant and other hormonal birth control products cause.

And Violet, I'm told that it's immediately effective; however, we put it in immediately postpartum women who usually aren't very fertile anyway. Check your package insert if you're worried about getting pregnant to be sure you don't have to double up on birth control.



SocialbFly said:


> ha, i should have read on Ms Vickie, this is YOUR expertise area...but i couldnt resist throwing in my two cents...
> 
> *still grumbling* under 200 my ass....grrrr



Hee. Thanks. And yeah, the 200 thing is total bullshit. Maybe that doctor doesn't like doing them on patients over 200 but I think it's discrimination to refuse the procedure to someone based on weight. 



Violet_Beauregard said:


> LOL The thing that annoyed me too was... I am only 235 lbs. If I have to be under 200, I'm pretty damn close, if you ask me.
> 
> Thank you though... I'm glad I wasn't the only one that was peeved. LOL



Yeah I'd be pissed, too. Any way you can find a different doc? I've never -- ever -- in my experience as a nurse or layperson involved in women's health heard of such a thing.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 21, 2008)

The paperwork said to double up for 7 days, but I think we're going to just abstain for a week to be safe. They required me to be on my period before they implanted it. I started Wed, and they implanted it yesterday. So we're going to wait until my period is done, at least. Personally I think it will be okay, but if we wait, HE will feel more at ease.

And finding a different doc?? Ummm...I really like this woman, I've been seeing her for 15+ years, and feel quite comfortable with her. If I have a lot of issues with the Implanon (which I HOPE I don't), and end up looking for some other method, then I'll press her on the weight issue. 

Thank you Vickie... for all the help. Again, I really do appreciate it!! 




Miss Vickie said:


> And Violet, I'm told that it's immediately effective; however, we put it in immediately postpartum women who usually aren't very fertile anyway. Check your package insert if you're worried about getting pregnant to be sure you don't have to double up on birth control.
> 
> Hee. Thanks. And yeah, the 200 thing is total bullshit. Maybe that doctor doesn't like doing them on patients over 200 but I think it's discrimination to refuse the procedure to someone based on weight.
> 
> Yeah I'd be pissed, too. Any way you can find a different doc? I've never -- ever -- in my experience as a nurse or layperson involved in women's health heard of such a thing.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy to help, Violet. I hope hope hope that you don't have any funky bleeding from the Implanon. *fingers, toes, eyes crossed*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 21, 2008)

Me too!! 



Miss Vickie said:


> Happy to help, Violet. I hope hope hope that you don't have any funky bleeding from the Implanon. *fingers, toes, eyes crossed*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 21, 2008)

Coming up on 30 years of being happily vasectomized. Never regretted it and never looked back. Plus there's the nice thank-you note and flowers I get every year from the gene pool!  Just sayin'.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 21, 2008)

Well done Ernest!! 



Ernest Nagel said:


> Coming up on 30 years of being happily vasectomized. Never regretted it and never looked back. Plus there's the nice thank-you note and flowers I get every year from the gene pool!  Just sayin'.


----------



## bexy (Nov 24, 2008)

Vi, I had the Implanon implant for around 2 years. I only had about 4 periods in that whole time, and had no side effects what so ever.
I recently chose to have it taken out and my periods just went back to the way my cycle had been before hand. It was the best contraception I have ever used.

Good luck with it!


----------



## ned (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I hope it works out for you. Its too bad your boyfriend won't "man up" and take some responsibility for birth control. I had my vasectomy about 8 years ago. It was painless and quick and cheap. Without a doubt one of the smartest things I have done. I think that guys are sometimes such woooses. Look guys you are not losing your manhood, the doc is not going to slip and cut "it" off. If you and you alone no longer want to procreate, and are in commited relationship with a woman who feels the same, it is plain selfish to put that responsibility on the woman. Putting her in a position of having to have unneeded drugs in her body, or undergoing a somewhat riskier and more expensive surgery, on and on. Man up!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 24, 2008)

YAY!! THANK YOU BEX!! I'm glad you chimed in. I'm hoping for those exact results. Next to none in the period department, and no side effects. Providing my results are like yours, I'll use mine for the full 3 years and then will go for a second one! LOL

Thank you again!!




bexylicious said:


> Vi, I had the Implanon implant for around 2 years. I only had about 4 periods in that whole time, and had no side effects what so ever.
> I recently chose to have it taken out and my periods just went back to the way my cycle had been before hand. It was the best contraception I have ever used.
> 
> Good luck with it!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 24, 2008)

Honestly, I don't have a problem taking care of the birth control. I've been on the pill for about 17 years, and as far as cost and convenience, this implant is the best yet. So, I really have no problem. Personally, I tend to be obsessive about doing things "my way". To me, I'm handling it, and I KNOW it's taken care of. 

Thanks for the thoughts!



ned said:


> Well I hope it works out for you. Its too bad your boyfriend won't "man up" and take some responsibility for birth control. I had my vasectomy about 8 years ago. It was painless and quick and cheap. Without a doubt one of the smartest things I have done. I think that guys are sometimes such woooses. Look guys you are not losing your manhood, the doc is not going to slip and cut "it" off. If you and you alone no longer want to procreate, and are in commited relationship with a woman who feels the same, it is plain selfish to put that responsibility on the woman. Putting her in a position of having to have unneeded drugs in her body, or undergoing a somewhat riskier and more expensive surgery, on and on. Man up!


----------



## steely (Nov 25, 2008)

I've done Depo for years.I haven't had a period in 10 years.I have endometriosis and it just seemed to stop everything.I have gained about 100 pounds in the past 10 years.They say it wasn't the depo but I only weighed about 275 when started.Who knows?They never want to say weight gain is a real side effect.Several of the nurses told me it was a real issue with other patients.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been on birth control pills for about 17 years and I know I've had weight gain, but I couldn't narrow down how much. I'm hoping to stop my periods too. That would thrill me to death! 




steely said:


> I've done Depo for years.I haven't had a period in 10 years.I have endometriosis and it just seemed to stop everything.I have gained about 100 pounds in the past 10 years.They say it wasn't the depo but I only weighed about 275 when started.Who knows?They never want to say weight gain is a real side effect.Several of the nurses told me it was a real issue with other patients.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 25, 2008)

Not to hijack this thread but - this is a pet peeve of mine. Why is it men (most) just expect that the woman will take a pill or get fixed?? Ya know birth control pills are not harmless - stroke, heart attack, blood clots, breast cancer - are not *harmless* possible side effects. And the connection between birth control pills and breast cancer is almost certain. And STILL some men want the women they love to just "take a pill!"

I have a very close male friend who I thought was a very evolved man. Well, when this subject came up in a conversation he turned into a caveman. _"No, no go near pee pee with sharp thing!"_ It was just so juvenile.

OK - off soapbox. 




ned said:


> Well I hope it works out for you. Its too bad your boyfriend won't "man up" and take some responsibility for birth control. I had my vasectomy about 8 years ago. It was painless and quick and cheap. Without a doubt one of the smartest things I have done. I think that guys are sometimes such woooses. Look guys you are not losing your manhood, the doc is not going to slip and cut "it" off. If you and you alone no longer want to procreate, and are in commited relationship with a woman who feels the same, it is plain selfish to put that responsibility on the woman. Putting her in a position of having to have unneeded drugs in her body, or undergoing a somewhat riskier and more expensive surgery, on and on. Man up!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 25, 2008)

ned said:


> Well I hope it works out for you. Its too bad your boyfriend won't "man up" and take some responsibility for birth control. I had my vasectomy about 8 years ago. It was painless and quick and cheap. Without a doubt one of the smartest things I have done. I think that guys are sometimes such woooses. Look guys you are not losing your manhood, the doc is not going to slip and cut "it" off. If you and you alone no longer want to procreate, and are in commited relationship with a woman who feels the same, it is plain selfish to put that responsibility on the woman. Putting her in a position of having to have unneeded drugs in her body, or undergoing a somewhat riskier and more expensive surgery, on and on. Man up!




I don't think its about not "manning up", they aren't married so why make a decision that's irreversible? If he was unwilling to wear a condom, then I'd say that's avoiding doing his part towards birth control.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 25, 2008)

FYI... I have NO problem taking care of the birth control issue myself. He's not shirking his duty by dumping the entire responsibility on me, and he's not less than a man because he chooses not to have a vasectomy. We discussed it at length, and this was what we BOTH decided. We are BOTH quite comfortable with what we have decided. Everyone is different. What works for us, may not work for someone else, and what works for someone else may not work for us. It's a simple as that. Personal choice.

Now... let's get back on track. Anyone else with any experience using the Implanon?


----------



## steely (Nov 25, 2008)

Believe me,if I could go without the injection I would.I suffered for 15 years of excruciating pain 7 days a month every month.It's worth it to me so I don't have to suffer not being able to walk,lay down,sit up.No pain medication strong enough to stop the pain.It's not a birth control issue with me.My husband has been fixed.Luckily,I have been too.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 25, 2008)

I know endometriosis can be really bad, my sister in law had to get a hysterectomy at 27 years old because of it. I'm glad the injection helps you manage it at least. 

I didn't want to bother with quarterly injections... the implant seemed simpler to me. But in your case, if the injections do the trick... I'd get them too.






steely said:


> Believe me,if I could go without the injection I would.I suffered for 15 years of excruciating pain 7 days a month every month.It's worth it to me so I don't have to suffer not being able to walk,lay down,sit up.No pain medication strong enough to stop the pain.It's not a birth control issue with me.My husband has been fixed.Luckily,I have been too.


----------



## toni (Nov 26, 2008)

Violet, did it hurt when they implanted it?

I am in the market for birth control. I was looking into an IUD but want to explore all options.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 26, 2008)

Nooo, it didn't hurt at all. They put it on the inside of my left upper arm. First they shot something in there to numb it. Then they inserted it, and what they used looked like a little bit thicker needle. I didn't feel anything. I bruised just a little, and it was a little sore that night and the next day, but not bad at all. I can feel the implant in there. It's about 2 inches long and is flexible. It's quite thin. It feels like it's just under my skin a bit. It doesn't bother me though. 

I looked at all the options myself, and this one seems the simplest and made the best sense over all to me. 

Hope that helps! 




toni said:


> Violet, did it hurt when they implanted it?
> 
> I am in the market for birth control. I was looking into an IUD but want to explore all options.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 2, 2008)

It may be different in some people's locations (regarding vasectomies) but in mine, the doctors will NOT do a vasectomy or a tubal unless you already have kids. Not wanting kids simply isn't an option. Around here it seems the reason for female existence is to generate offspring.....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah it doesn't hurt going in. I help with them on a regular basis. Not the funnest thing I do, but nobody complains too badly. What I hear later, however, is the grousing from my providers when they have to take them out because the patients get tired of the incessant bleeding. *sigh* Maybe they're just not well informed but from what I hear, they're taking about half of them out within 6-8 weeks. I just don't think that's long enough to know how it's going to affect you, especially when they're placed immediately after having a baby.

Oh and hey, speaking of birth control placed immediately postpartum, one of our docs is trying a new thing with IUD's. For the women who are having routine scheduled cesareans who want an IUD, they place it intra-operatively (into the uterus, during the cesarean). So far they're having good luck. They tuck the string down through the cervix from the uterus, and voila! I thought that was a very novel idea! (I'm such a geek, aren't I?)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 2, 2008)

I had my implant in on 11/20, and so far... I'm not having any problems, and no bleeding at all.  I'm praying that it stays this way!

Vickie... the random bleeding... would it have started by now?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 2, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I had my implant in on 11/20, and so far... I'm not having any problems, and no bleeding at all.  I'm praying that it stays this way!
> 
> Vickie... the random bleeding... would it have started by now?



Aw, you got it on my birthday. I don't know why but that makes me giggle.

Hmmm. I'm not sure if it would have started by now or not. I know I'm useless about these things, and I'm sorry. I'm just usually dealing with women at the 'tother end of the pregnancy spectrum.  I would imagine that it would start fairly soon after being placed since it's supposed to work right away. But I swear the more I know about the human body, the sneakier it seems to get. Especially when it comes to hormones, since we're all so damn different.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 3, 2008)

Yay for birthdays! 

Well, fortunately for me, my period has NEVER been heavy at all. I'm hoping that the implant will stop it altogether.  

Thanks again for the info.... I really do appreciate it!





Miss Vickie said:


> Aw, you got it on my birthday. I don't know why but that makes me giggle.
> 
> Hmmm. I'm not sure if it would have started by now or not. I know I'm useless about these things, and I'm sorry. I'm just usually dealing with women at the 'tother end of the pregnancy spectrum.  I would imagine that it would start fairly soon after being placed since it's supposed to work right away. But I swear the more I know about the human body, the sneakier it seems to get. Especially when it comes to hormones, since we're all so damn different.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 28, 2008)

UPDATE:

Well, I've had my Implanon for just a little over a month, and so far - so good. I've had NO side effects at all. My period was definitely suppressed, and I've had no break through bleeding at all. I had no PMS symptoms at all. It's great! I really wish I'd known about this years ago. I would have gotten it then!!

It's great for me... I hope anyone else who's considering it, has the same results that I have had!

Vickie, I hope these results keep up!! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm so glad it's working so well for you! That's marvelous news, especially the period suppression. Just goes to show how totally unique we all are, doesn't it?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 30, 2008)

You are absolutely right about that. My periods were always very, very light to begin with, so I was really hoping that they would definitely be suppressed. I felt if they were, then I wouldn't have any break thru bleeding as they were so light to begin with. I am beyond thrilled with my results, and I sure hope they continue.

Thank you again! 





Miss Vickie said:


> I'm so glad it's working so well for you! That's marvelous news, especially the period suppression. Just goes to show how totally unique we all are, doesn't it?


----------

